# Igor Vovchanchyn vs. Marcus Sursa



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

Firts Vovchanchyn Loss !?!?!?!? 
Can someone tell me exactly what happend ? 
Second Do someone have a Vid of this Fight ? 
Send a Link to My Nickname or in Thread


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

helllo ?


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't understand the question. Lay off the sweets and ask it again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I always thought this was Igor's first loss (ouch, the chin):


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

He's asking how Vovy lost 

man that makes me sad cuz i love vovy


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah exactly !!!
igor fought his last fight a few day ago maybe weeks ! 

h loss that challenge against someone called marcus sarsa 
can you tell something aboutthis fight ? 
maybe you got a link to a vid or something ?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

molmike said:


> Firts Vovchanchyn Loss !?!?!?!?


Sorry I thought you meant his 'first' loss by that, couldn't find nada from typing those two names together on youtube.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't have a vid of it, but searching google it seems he lost in the 2nd round to a choke.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn 

It sounds like Igor had some type of fight in the last week or so and lost. How come it's not listed in his record? Where did this fight take place? Is he still fighting on the same card as Aleks Emelianenko?

This is tragic. I need some answers nao.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Retirement?*

Maybe Igor should go back into retirement!


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Great news guys. Apperantly fight finder got this fight mixed up and it wasn't Igor who fought this Marcus guy, but another guy nicknamed "Ice Cold" What a relief.

Here are some new Igor pics. I'm in a rush though so I'll just post the link

http://mixfight.ru/news/2009/7/26/I...y-Oleinik-joint-training-at-Red-Devil/photos/


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that one up. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Igor's Fight*

Then what was the result of Igor's fight?


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

So 
this is wrong ? sherdog miss that shit ? 
http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Igor-Vovchanchyn-300
is that right ? 
olkay against who fought igor and did he won is there any vid about this fight ?


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Then what was the result of Igor's fight?


He didn't fight yet. He will in September.

The guy who got mixed up with Igor was some Eddie "Ice Cold" Shivers.


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

and where in m1 global or what ? 
where can i get infos about that ?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Korean Promotion?*

I think the beginning of the thread said he is fighting in a Korean promotion of some sort!


----------

